
Multiple Choice Probability Puzzle - an analysis - ColinWright
http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/MultipleChoiceProbabilityPuzzle.html?HN
======
credit_guy
If you assume the problem is correct, in other words one and only one of the
four answers is correct, then you have to exclude the two identical answers
(25%). You are left with 50% and 60%. You pick one of them at random, and the
chance to be correct is 50%.

If you start with the assumption that the problem is wrong, then ... it's
wrong.

~~~
wlievens
Only if by "correct" you mean "an answer such that all others are incorrect".
That's a very narrow definition.

It works in this case though.

------
ColinWright
I see that despite getting 3 upvotes in a matter of minutes, this item is now
ranked down in the mid 400s. Clearly it's been flagged.

Would someone please explain why this is sufficiently inappropriate to deserve
getting flagged? I just want to know so I can avoid submitting the wrong kind
of items.

Thanks.

~~~
MisterMerkin
I'm not sure. I think it's a thorough analysis of this so-called "problem"
that made the rounds. I especially appreciated the conclusion, that not only
is it not a paradox with no answer, but a broken paradox at that.

